# Horseback Games For Beginner Riders



## Hailey1203

Hey guys, so starting this upcoming weekend, im volunteering at a horse camp. I'm going to be working with the really young girls, the 10-12 year olds. The majority of them have never ridden a horse before, so its just going to be walk, stop and turn in the arena for the first few days, then short trail rides after that.

But i personally know how boring it can be to do the same thing over and over again, so im looking for some fun games for these girls to play on horseback. Something that involves them turning/stopping quite a bit!

I know
-Red light / Green light
-Simon Says 
-Slow walking races

Does anyone have any other suggestions for me?


----------



## NaeNae87

Holding cups of water while riding - helps to keep hands still and balanced.
Follow the leader
Egg and spoon races
sack races
Walk race
pole bending
Paper chase - the horse or pony is ridden without stirrups. A piece 2" x 4" piece of paper is placed under the rider's leg about mid-thigh. The riders then ride around the ring or arena at the walk, trot, and canter while trying to keep the paper from falling on the ground. This game emphasizes the rider's ability to ride without stirrups while still maintaining contact between the horse's back and the seat. The rider who jiggles will lose the paper.


----------



## Hailey1203

NaeNae87 said:


> Holding cups of water while riding - helps to keep hands still and balanced.
> Follow the leader
> Egg and spoon races
> sack races
> Walk race
> pole bending
> Paper chase - the horse or pony is ridden without stirrups. A piece 2" x 4" piece of paper is placed under the rider's leg about mid-thigh. The riders then ride around the ring or arena at the walk, trot, and canter while trying to keep the paper from falling on the ground. This game emphasizes the rider's ability to ride without stirrups while still maintaining contact between the horse's back and the seat. The rider who jiggles will lose the paper.


Thank you, but im looking for some more basic games. None of these girls are going to be able to ride with 1 hand, and they definitely wont be ready to ride with stirrups, but thank you! I'm going to remember these if i take a group with older kids


----------



## Hailey1203

Bump


----------



## Zeke

A game popular with the beginners at my barn is simply called Boot in the Bucket. 

We'd take old bell boots and place them along the top of the fence line an ask students to manuever they're horse to retrieve the boot (some riders would slip them over their wrist like a bracelet so they could still steer or put them on the saddle horn) and drop it into a bucket somewhere in the arena. 

So many variations can be done. Make them get the boots one at a time, they must come to a full stop to pick up and drop of the boot, have them get the boots in a certain order etc. If there are jumps in the arena I sometimes put the boots on the standards and set up a "course" they must do to get the boots in a specific order. Advanced riders would get to trot/canter later. 

If you don't have boots I'm sure you could substitute some other easy to carry but not scary for the horse object.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203

Zeke said:


> A game popular with the beginners at my barn is simply called Boot in the Bucket.
> 
> We'd take old bell boots and place them along the top of the fence line an ask students to manuever they're horse to retrieve the boot (some riders would slip them over their wrist like a bracelet so they could still steer or put them on the saddle horn) and drop it into a bucket somewhere in the arena.
> 
> So many variations can be done. Make them get the boots one at a time, they must come to a full stop to pick up and drop of the boot, have them get the boots in a certain order etc. If there are jumps in the arena I sometimes put the boots on the standards and set up a "course" they must do to get the boots in a specific order. Advanced riders would get to trot/canter later.
> 
> If you don't have boots I'm sure you could substitute some other easy to carry but not scary for the horse object.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats a great idea! I really like this. They have tons of items (we do horseback scavenger hunts) so im sure i could steal a few for this. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Zeke

Ahh my brain fart from earlier is gone, couple more variations I like to play with boot in the bucket....

-With or without stirrups 
-Make them back 3-5 steps before dropping object in the bucket (they'll have to plan to go just a little past and back fairly straight) 
-Have 2-3 students go at a time and whoever can get their object and bring it back and IN the bucket "wins". I'm not a fan of races with beginners for various reasons but kept at the walk there are enough factors that still bring out a victor here, good steering and ability to keep pony still and lined up correctly long enough to get the object/drop it is a great equalizer that avoids high speed! 

If you play it and think of more ideas I'd love to hear!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203

Zeke said:


> Ahh my brain fart from earlier is gone, couple more variations I like to play with boot in the bucket....
> 
> -With or without stirrups
> -Make them back 3-5 steps before dropping object in the bucket (they'll have to plan to go just a little past and back fairly straight)
> -Have 2-3 students go at a time and whoever can get their object and bring it back and IN the bucket "wins". I'm not a fan of races with beginners for various reasons but kept at the walk there are enough factors that still bring out a victor here, good steering and ability to keep pony still and lined up correctly long enough to get the object/drop it is a great equalizer that avoids high speed!
> 
> If you play it and think of more ideas I'd love to hear!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is such an awesome idea, im really excited to try it out! I'l let you know how it goes


----------



## PheonixRising

If you have a yoga ball, i know your horse wouldnt be used to it, but you could try. Until your horse is used to the ball have a friend or your mom kick it around the arena, while your horse watches. then have your horse kick it, while you lead him around. Once he is totally used to the ball, get up on your horse and then have your horse try to kick it out the door of the arena.

We do it at my barn, with a bunch of people, and call it horse soccer.


----------



## lovexlaugh

We used to play tips at my old riding school. Everyone got a crop, and one person was elected "it". Had to catch another rider, and gently touch them with the crop. Basically the same as tips without horses!

Honestly, it was ALWAYS safe, but thinking back, it could have gone wrong if the horses didn't like being chased and kicked out LOL


----------



## amberly

Tag or jousting with pool noodles!!


----------



## Supanova

Im not sure what kind of resources you have but heres a few ideas - 
Bending poles are great for steering
Barrel races in walk
Walking flag race
Picking up balls from barrels/cones and throwing them in a tyre
Ring toss from horse back
Whats the time Mr wolf (in walk) helps with stopping
Using poles to make a obstacle course
Mini dressage tests/hack work outs
Relay races in walk

I think you will find at 10 - 12 years they should be able to ride one handed in the walk for things like egg and spoon races, or holding cups of water (you could use jelly too). 

A game you could play is having them take their feet out of stirrups, then find their stirrups again, the first one to stand up with their feet in the stirrups wins is also a good way to help them find their stirrup if they happen to lose them. You could teach them how to rise to the trot in walk as well, they get pretty chuffed when they can do that.


----------

